# A few really awesome things lately!



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

So it seems like all I ever post is emergencies or goat dramas.

So here's the good news in my life. 

I've been lonely since my daughter went off to college. So I advertised a couple months ago for babysitting babies or toddlers for very limited part time hours.

A few days ago someone responded! I met with them today and it was a match. I'm going to watch a 2 year old girl child 5-15 hours a week. Then when my friend heard I was willing to do that asked if I could watch her toddler a couple days a week too! So that's really fun and I make a bit of money.

Today I got a deposit on my two doelings that I had for sale! She's got to finish up getting the pen ready and then will come and pick them up. I'm thrilled, she seems like a really nice lady.

I also got a call about Annabelly Jelly! She's coming tomorrow with a kennel and cash. lol I told her to milk her first and make sure it's a good match, I'm sending Annabellys sister home with her for free. Nacho Junior doesn't fit into my breeding plan for the farm so while it's sad, I have to let go when it's a good home.

My chickens are finally starting to lay again! So they are paying for their food.

All the goat pregnancies seem to be going well and even though I have a downed fence in an area I've found a way to let the goats forage back there without them going to far. I wait until 2 hours before dark and let them out. They BOLT for the hole in the fence (big tree branches fell over a 100 foot section ugh) anyway, they go into the jungle next door (which we also own) and start munching on lots of yummy forage. Then at dinner time I call GOAAATS and they come running for their sweetcob/alfalfa pellet dinner and I'm able to lock them back up in the secure yard. This only works because I'm in a pretty remote area but it'll do till I fix the fence. I hate keeping them cooped up 24/7. A bored goat is a naughty goat! Maybe the funds from selling these goats can pay for a new section of fence. A roll of 330 feet of horse fence can run up to $400 a roll.

Oh and because of the interview today, my house is sparking clean. Oh that feels nice.

And my cousin is getting married in May 2016 and I think she wants me to make her a wedding quilt. So plenty of time. Maybe. 

And I'm turning 36 in like 11 days. I'm excited to be 36. 36 is a great age!

What else.... my daughter is going back to college Friday. I get the whole house to myself for a week while my husband works in Maui. 

I guess that's it.  My year is starting off really great!:fireworks::fireworks::fireworks:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow! Awesome! Sounds like things are definitely looking up!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

That's all awesome news!! I think the drama of 2014 just wasn't quite done and it stepped on the new years toes  But everything here seems to be ok so far, knock on wood  Hoping for some nice doe kids and a couple bucklings, with smooth deliveries


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh and to top it off?! I made a home made cordon bleu tonight german style. OMG it is sooooo good.  Everyone went nuts over it. I love coming up with new dishes (cooking is my passion).

I feel on top of the world. I'm just hoping that the pharmacy calls me tomorrow telling me my pain med script has been filled. Did you know that they expire even if you don't fill them? I have a script to be filled every 15 days.... That script lasts me generally 30-45 days so I take a much smaller dose than prescribed. So I get it filled when I am running low. Well my pain med was recently reclassified as a narcotic. I understand it gets abused, but I take about the tiniest dose ever and keep it that way. I know that someday, as I build tolerance, I'll reach the ceiling dose. So I do my best to keep my dose as small as possible. I can go years like this I think. lol

So tomorrow is day "three" of the three days its supposed to take to get my script filled. I have two pills left. Wish me luck. It's hard to work when in such pain. I can deal, but things are much easier when the pain is less. And to think, I gave some of these pills to my dog! lol My friend is a vet and when my dog was spayed they didn't give her pain meds and my friend said I could cut the 50mg pills in half and give them to her to ease her suffering. I'd not take those pills back for all the money in the world, they eased her suffering. But man, I sure wish I had known about the three month expire thing!!!! And yes, it was on the label... but it didn't used to be. I didn't know the med was reclassified, I wish they had told me.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

May blessings continue to flow over you for this next year.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats great Dayna , wonderful to have things going in the right direction for a change :hug: Thirty six :lol: I remember thirty six , well , barely :lol:
Dear me , to be thirty six again :sigh::tears: :laugh:

Hey , i bet your talking about tramadol , right ? If so , that went onto the "controlled substance" list loooonng time ago. Now its a pain in the butt to get if you need a refill earlier then your next scheduled one. I know , it really bites. Its the only thing that works for me , some days are bad , really bad , then other days i don't remember when i took it last. Ive tried it all , but nothing , nothing works like the tramadol. I hear you . Ive given a few to my older dog as well , and wouldn't have changed my decision. Better me suffering then them IMO. Sorry your having trouble with that  You can get your doctor to change the dosing or milligrams and they might give you the refill sooner , just a thought. Hope that helps you .


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Thats great Dayna , wonderful to have things going in the right direction for a change :hug: Thirty six :lol: I remember thirty six , well , barely :lol:
> Dear me , to be thirty six again :sigh::tears: :laugh:
> 
> Hey , i bet your talking about tramadol , right ? If so , that went onto the "controlled substance" list loooonng time ago. Now its a pain in the butt to get if you need a refill earlier then your next scheduled one. I know , it really bites. Its the only thing that works for me , some days are bad , really bad , then other days i don't remember when i took it last. Ive tried it all , but nothing , nothing works like the tramadol. I hear you . Ive given a few to my older dog as well , and wouldn't have changed my decision. Better me suffering then them IMO. Sorry your having trouble with that  You can get your doctor to change the dosing or milligrams and they might give you the refill sooner , just a thought. Hope that helps you .


the crazy part is that the script is written for 1-2 pills every 4 to 6 hours. I take 2 PILLS PER DAY. What actually happened was my script expired! I had no idea you had to fill it before a certain date or it had to be reissued. That's new for the state of Hawaii. I used to be able to just fill it whenever after the "15 day supply" in the bottle, which lasts me 30-45 days. So I didn't even use more than I needed, I used less and was punished! I just got a text that my script is ready so at least there is that! I was guarding those last three pills in the bottle with my life. haha! I ended up only taking one pill yesterday and I got no sleep. I took it to get through the farm chores because I figured better to be able to do them rather than sleep. So I was just in pain during the night. I'll live. I was in pain like this before the tramadol. And you're right, it's the ONLY drug that works! Its so much better than vicoden or oxy or percoset or even morphine for me.  I can have my pain reduce AND function. Its like a miracle drug.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

So glad you have things going your way! It is too bad that the people that really 
need painkillers can't get them because of the stupid jerks that abuse them for fun.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

glad things are going well Dayna...a nice break from drama!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Sounds like 2015 is starting off just right for you.


----------

